# 2015 Strongman Training Log



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Time for a new journal hopefully this one will be a little better than the last.

2014 was a terrible year for training and competing i suffered a lot with injuries (right hip, left knee, right shoulder, right bicep) the shoulder and bicep injury took the longest to recover from roughly 8 months, its still not 100% but i can more or less do everything with it now.

My best lifts to date are:

Bench Press: 200kg (TnG) / 185kg Paused

Deadlift: 300kg

Squat: 220kg

OHP: 105kg (Strict) / 140kg (Push Press)

At this moment in time im no were near these so my goal this year is to try and get back to them and then push beyond them.

My diet will be as clean as possible but iv never counted calories or macros and dont really intend to.

BW - 20st 2lbs

Ill also have protein shakes to up my calories main one being the gorilla shake:

The Gorilla Mass Gainer Shake! | gorilla pt

Ill hopefully keep this journal interesting and upload plenty of videos.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*SUNDAY - 04/01/2015*

*
*

*
SHOULDERS*

*
*

*
LOG PRESS*

50kg X 10 (Strict)

55kg X 5 (Strict)

60kg X 5 (Strict)

65kg X 3 (Strict)

70kg X 3 (Strict)

80kg X 1 (Push Press)

90kg X 1 (Push Press)

*POWER CLEANS & PUSH PRESS*

50kg X 5

60kg X 3

70kg X 1

80kg X 1

90kg X 1

100kg X 1

*VIKING PRESS (Plate Weight)*

40kg X 10

60kg X 5

80kg x 3

80kg x 3

80kg x 3

80kg x 3

80kg x 3

80kg x 3

80kg x 3

80kg x 3

Didnt really stick to the routine i was a bit excited about being back in a gym that has all the strongman gear lol but i will be back to it hopefully tomorrow or Tuesday which will be legs.


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Good luck mate, hope you can stay injury free!

edit: Just out of curiosity why no AAS? Health or Fertility?


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

UkWardy said:


> Good luck mate, hope you can stay injury free!
> 
> edit: Just out of curiosity why no AAS? Health or Fertility?


Cheers mate very much appreciated.

Its just not for me mate i cant be fussed with jabbing every week then running PCT then getting bloods done i guess its more laziness than anything lol but i made that decision a while ago and plan to stick with it. I know i can obtain my goals without them also.


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Stephen9069 said:


> Cheers mate very much appreciated.
> 
> Its just not for me mate i cant be fussed with jabbing every week then running PCT then getting bloods done i guess its more laziness than anything lol but i made that decision a while ago and plan to stick with it. I know i can obtain my goals without them also.


Valid point, respect and good luck. I'll be following


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*TUESDAY - 05/01/2015*

No training today my main focus tonight is shoulder and bicep rehab followed by foam rolling and working flexibility in my legs and hips.

My bicep and shoulder are feeling good its more just to keep on top of it.

My lower body flexibility is shocking and has caused me problems before especially when its come to squatting so my aim is to work on it most evenings with loads of foam rolling.

Im going to deadlift tomorrow then do legs closer to the weekend so i dont have to do much when suffering lol


----------



## Michael81 (Jul 21, 2014)

All the best with this mate....

IN..... :thumbup1:


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Michael81 said:


> All the best with this mate....
> 
> IN..... :thumbup1:


Cheers mate


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

good luck mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

MRSTRONG said:


> good luck mate :thumbup1:


Cheers mate much appreciated.

Have you made your decision and come back to strongman yet ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Stephen9069 said:


> Cheers mate much appreciated.
> 
> Have you made your decision and come back to strongman yet ?


deffo gonna compete again however it might be next year just depends how strong i get this year .

will compete with you though buddy just a matter of time , i seen a comp in lichfield (inters) in may i might try do as it`s not too taxing on the spine


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

MRSTRONG said:


> deffo gonna compete again however it might be next year just depends how strong i get this year .
> 
> will compete with you though buddy just a matter of time , i seen a comp in lichfield (inters) in may i might try do as it`s not too taxing on the spine


Yeah im in the same boat mate use this year to get back up to speed with things and get as strong as possible but my first comp will be June then hopefully one more a little later in the year.

Knew you would be back lol

How is your back now ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Stephen9069 said:


> Yeah im in the same boat mate use this year to get back up to speed with things and get as strong as possible but my first comp will be June then hopefully one more a little later in the year.
> 
> Knew you would be back lol
> 
> How is your back now ?


haha lifting heavy sh1t is in my blood .

back is loads better but still clicks a lot and still really sore , tried squatting and 100kg was painful but dead lifts are pain free , reckon if i squat more often i`ll be ok .

hows your injurys holding up ?


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

MRSTRONG said:


> haha lifting heavy sh1t is in my blood .
> 
> back is loads better but still clicks a lot and still really sore , tried squatting and 100kg was painful but dead lifts are pain free , reckon if i squat more often i`ll be ok .
> 
> hows your injurys holding up ?


lol i hate squatting anything more that 60kg i find heavy at the moment.

Its good that your back is holding up and regular squatting has surely got to improve it just dont get to carried away and push to hard to soon last thing you want is for it to flair up to the point you cant train or make it worse.

My shoulder and bicep was a bit tender and stiff after log pressing its mainly the clean because the grip is like a hammer grip but stretching and rehab work really helps and loads of voltarol.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*TUESDAY - 06/01/2015*

*
*

*
BACK*

*
*

*
DEADLIFT*

60kg x 10

120kg x 5

145kg x 4

145kg x 4

175kg x 3

175kg x 3

200kg x 2

200kg x 2

200kg x 2

200kg x 2

200kg x 2

*GOOD MORNINGS*

60kg x 8

60kg x 8

60kg x 8

60kg x 8

*MACHINE ROWS (PLATE WEIGHT)*

60kg x 10

70kg x 8

70kg x 8

80kg x 6

90kg x 6

*KETTLE BELL SWINGS*

20kg x 10

20kg x 10

20kg x 10

20kg x 10

Not to bad today i was a bit nervous about deadlifting today as i think the last time i touched this was last summer.

The 5 sets of 2 were based on 80% of 250kg so more than happy with that.

Im not sure wether to run the Ortmayer routine or keep adding a rep each week until i can do 5x5 on 200kg.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*WEDNESDAY - 07/01/2015*

*
*

*
CHEST*

*
*

*
INCLINE DUMBELL PRESS (WEIGHT EACH HAND)*

15kg x 20

20kg x 15

25kg x 12

30kg x 10

*CHEST PRESS (PLATE WEIGHT)*

50kg x 12

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

*INCLINE CHEST PRESS (PLATE WEIGHT)*

50kg x 12

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

*BENCH PRESS*

60kg x 5

70kg x 3

80kg x 1

90kg x 1

100kg x 1

That was it for tonight i was just testing the bench press at the end and it still causes a little bit of pain so going to drop bench press for a while and use dumbells and the incline chest press.

Going to keep this lighter and focus more on the reps when it comes to chest hopefully later on in the year i can go back to it.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*THURSDAY - 08/01/2015*

*
*

*
LEGS *

*
*

*
SQUATS*

60kg x 5

70kg x 5

80kg x 3

90kg x 3

100kg x 3

110kg x 1

120kg x 1

120kg x 1

130kg x 1

130kg x 1

*----------------------------------------*

60kg x 20 (Every rep paused)

60kg x 15 (Every rep paused)

60kg x 10 (Front squat - paused)

60kg x 5 (Front squat - paused)

I asked the owner of the gym if he could take a look at my squat form.

Im quite lucky as the fella that runs the place has competed at the UK's in the U105kg category.

Basically im starting from scratch with the squatting for the next 4 weeks ill be doing all paused reps for 3 sets of 20 adding weight each week then on the 5th week ill do a heavy week of 5x5 the aim is to get the new set up and technique down, hopefully a full rebuild will help me improve and surpass my previous PB.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

keep going as you are mate you`ll smash old pb`s


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

MRSTRONG said:


> keep going as you are mate you`ll smash old pb`s


Cheers mate im dreading the stairs tomorrow lol


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*FRIDAY - 09/01/2015*

*
*

*
SHOULDERS *

*
*

*
LOG PRESS*

50kg x 10 (Strict)

55kg X 5 (Strict)

60kg X 3 (Strict)

60kg X 1 (One motion)

65kg X 1 (Strict)

65kg X 1 (One Motion)

70kg X 1 (Strict)

70kg X 1 (One Motion)

75kg X 1 (Strict)

75kg X 1 (One Motion)

80kg X 1 (Push Press)

80kg X 1 (One Motion)

85kg x 1 (Push Press)

*POWER CLEANS*

40kg x 5

40kg x 5

50kg x 3

50kg x 3

60kg x 3

60kg x 3

60kg x 3

That was it for tonight its been a hard first week back and im feeling very sore and very tired lol.

I will have a more structured routine in place from next week.

Theres an events day on Sunday but im not sure wether to take part or just use the weekend to recover im certainly feeling it when i walk down the stairs thanks to squatting yesterday.


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

All that paused squatting must of hurt lol nutter

I'm same mate, hard first week, I need to sort a plan, what you thinking of running? 531 etc or do you make your own plans.

Oh and I would ditch the events this week, I am lol


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Mr Beefy said:


> All that paused squatting must of hurt lol nutter
> 
> I'm same mate, hard first week, I need to sort a plan, what you thinking of running? 531 etc or do you make your own plans.
> 
> Oh and I would ditch the events this week, I am lol


lol i didnt make it to events i could barely walk down the stairs.

I usually run my own routine the only one iv run is the the ortmayer routine for deadlifting.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*MONDAY - 12/01/2015*

*SHOULDERS *

*LOG CLEAN & PRESS (STRICT)*

50kg x 5

60kg x 5

70kg x 2

70kg x 2

70kg x 2

70kg x 2

70kg x 2

70kg x 2

70kg x 2

70kg x 2

*MILITARY PRESS (EVERY REP PAUSED)*

60kg x 5

60kg x 5

60kg x 5

60kg x 5

60kg x 5

*SEATED DUMBELL PRESS (NEUTRAL GRIP - WEIGHT EACH HAND)*

15kg x 8

17.5kg x 8

20kg x 8

22.5kg x 8

*CLOSE GRIP BENCH PRESS*

60kg x 8

60kg x 8

60kg x 8

60kg x 8

*DUMBELL SIDE RAISES (WEIGHT EACH HAND)*

10kg x 15

10kg x 15

10kg x 15

*FACE PULLS*

10 plates x 20

10 plates x 20

10 plates x 20











The weights are nothing impressive but they will slowly climb over the next couple weeks and months.

Loads of stretching and foam rolling tonight ready for squatting tomorrow.


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

Stephen9069 said:


> lol i didnt make it to events i could barely walk down the stairs.
> 
> I usually run my own routine the only one iv run is the the ortmayer routine for deadlifting.


Knew you wouldn't after all that madness lol

Training looks well structured, I'm just gonna mess around bodybuild type stuff for the rest of the month, then sort a plan lol


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Mr Beefy said:


> Knew you wouldn't after all that madness lol
> 
> Training looks well structured, I'm just gonna mess around bodybuild type stuff for the rest of the month, then sort a plan lol


lol ill make it to the next one got paused squats again tomorrow which im not sure ill enjoy.

I try to keep it structured its sticking to it that i struggle with lol


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*TUESDAY - 13/01/2015*

*
*

*
LEGS *

*
*

*
SQUATS (EVERY REP PAUSED)*

*-----Warm Up-----*

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

*-----Working Sets-----*

60kg x 20

60kg x 20

60kg x 20

*POWER CLEANS*

60kg x 3

70kg x 3

80kg x 3

90kg x 3

*FRONT SQUATS*

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

*HAMSTRING CURLS (PLATE WEIGHT)*

45kg x 10

45kg x 10

45kg x 10

45kg x 10

45kg x 10

*CALF RAISES*

60kg x 20

60kg x 20

60kg x 20

*----- SUPER SET WITH-----*

*STANDING BW CALF RAISES (BW 20ST 2LBS)*

BW x 20

BW x 20

BW x 20






Again the weight was nothing special and it will increase slowly over the next couple weeks and months.

Found it slightly difficult to get my setup right on the first couple of reps but once i did it felt good and with all the volume hopefully it wont take long before it becomes second nature. I will stick with the high volume with small increments in weight for the next 3 months or untill the weight stalls.

Loads of foam rolling and stretching again tonight and some shoulder physio.


----------



## gettingthere88 (Oct 22, 2014)

what comp you doing pal


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

gettingthere88 said:


> what comp you doing pal


Iv entered Hertforshires Strongest im in the Open category mate

https://www.facebook.com/events/731306073617505/?context=create&previousaction=create&source=49&sid_create=3250295698


----------



## gettingthere88 (Oct 22, 2014)

Stephen9069 said:


> Iv entered Hertforshires Strongest im in the Open category mate
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/events/731306073617505/?context=create&previousaction=create&source=49&sid_create=3250295698


sounds great im thinking of doing one myself well thts wht im training for


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

gettingthere88 said:


> sounds great im thinking of doing one myself well thts wht im training for


Sounds good mate have you got any comp in mind ?

what category are you entering ?


----------



## gettingthere88 (Oct 22, 2014)

Stephen9069 said:


> Sounds good mate have you got any comp in mind ?
> 
> what category are you entering ?


it would be northern qualifier gonna have to be 2016 cos im on holiday this yr when thecomp is on...


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

gettingthere88 said:


> it would be northern qualifier gonna have to be 2016 cos im on holiday this yr when thecomp is on...


Is that for Englands ?


----------



## gettingthere88 (Oct 22, 2014)

Stephen9069 said:


> Is that for Englands ?


it would be mate yeh


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

gettingthere88 said:


> it would be mate yeh


Thats awesome mate im hoping to be strong enough to have a go also in 2016 but ill be doing the southern qualifier.

Have you got a log on here ?


----------



## gettingthere88 (Oct 22, 2014)

Stephen9069 said:


> Thats awesome mate im hoping to be strong enough to have a go also in 2016 but ill be doing the southern qualifier.
> 
> Have you got a log on here ?


no bud not yet , ive got alot of work t do to be able to lift the weights required but time is inmy favour


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

gettingthere88 said:


> no bud not yet , ive got alot of work t do to be able to lift the weights required but time is inmy favour


As long as your smart and consistent mate im sure you will get there we might actually even compete against each other.


----------



## gettingthere88 (Oct 22, 2014)

Stephen9069 said:


> As long as your smart and consistent mate im sure you will get there we might actually even compete against each other.


yes mate injury free is the big one wht kind of figures u pulling now


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

gettingthere88 said:


> yes mate injury free is the big one wht kind of figures u pulling now


yeah injury free is the big one for me lol

I can Deadlift 250kg for 1, overhead 100kg for 1 using a bar i dont know about squatting as im rebuilding it from scratch so its based mainly on high volume until i can nail the technique. Iv also stopped benching to protect by shoulder and bicep i use dumbells now and again focus mainly light and high volume for this one.

What about yourself ?


----------



## gettingthere88 (Oct 22, 2014)

Stephen9069 said:


> yeah injury free is the big one for me lol
> 
> I can Deadlift 250kg for 1, overhead 100kg for 1 using a bar i dont know about squatting as im rebuilding it from scratch so its based mainly on high volume until i can nail the technique. Iv also stopped benching to protect by shoulder and bicep i use dumbells now and again focus mainly light and high volume for this one.
> 
> What about yourself ?


cool nice lifts, erm deadlift 280kg bench 205kg squat 240kg overhead 135kg - no AAS use so when i start to use should improve alot...ran dbol 1 yr ago and thts all ive used.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

gettingthere88 said:


> cool nice lifts, erm deadlift 280kg bench 205kg squat 240kg overhead 135kg - no AAS use so when i start to use should improve alot...ran dbol 1 yr ago and thts all ive used.


mate with lifts like that you hardly need them lol very strong mate, iv used before but iv made the decision never to again.


----------



## gettingthere88 (Oct 22, 2014)

Stephen9069 said:


> mate with lifts like that you hardly need them lol very strong mate, iv used before but iv made the decision never to again.


cheers bud but as i think you know to get to the top requires AAS use, lol my lifts are good but in strongman world at the top...weak!


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

gettingthere88 said:


> cheers bud but as i think you know to get to the top requires AAS use, lol my lifts are good but in strongman world at the top...weak!


It is difficult and there is such a jump going from novice and inters to the open category. Your lifts are definitely good enough for opens.

Are you aiming for International comps also ?


----------



## gettingthere88 (Oct 22, 2014)

Stephen9069 said:


> It is difficult and there is such a jump going from novice and inters to the open category. Your lifts are definitely good enough for opens.
> 
> Are you aiming for International comps also ?


tbh mate im new to it, so was just gonna try the open comp, see how i fair


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

gettingthere88 said:


> tbh mate im new to it, so was just gonna try the open comp, see how i fair


with a good solid years training mate im sure you will do quite well


----------



## gettingthere88 (Oct 22, 2014)

Stephen9069 said:


> with a good solid years training mate im sure you will do quite well


best of luck mate cheers for that


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

gettingthere88 said:


> best of luck mate cheers for that


and to you mate

Id definitely consider getting a log up and running


----------



## gettingthere88 (Oct 22, 2014)

Stephen9069 said:


> and to you mate
> 
> Id definitely consider getting a log up and running


isnt it bit early to srart a log for me.... 2016?


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

gettingthere88 said:


> isnt it bit early to srart a log for me.... 2016?


Not at all mate its good to see progress between now and then.

Im only going to compete 2 or 3 times this year and my first comp aint for another 5 months lol but this lets me see my progress, it also lets others see and maybe throw a few pointers my way if they think something might work better.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*WEDNESDAY - 14/01/2015*

*CHEST *

*DB BENCH PRESS (SLIGHT INCLINE - WEIGHT EACH HAND)*

20kg x 12

25kg x 10

30kg x 8

35kg x 6

40kg x 4

17.5kg x 20

17.5kg x 20

*INCLINE CHEST PRESS (PLATE WEIGHT)*

60kg x 12

70kg x 10

80kg x 8

90kg x 6

100kg x 4

50kg x 20

50kg x 20

*INCLINE CABLE FLYES*

10 plates x 15

10 plates x 15

10 plates x 15

*INCLINE DUMBELL FLYES (WEIGHT EACH HAND)*

10kg x 15

10kg x 15

10kg x 15

*BODY WEIGHT DIPS (BW = 20ST 4LBS)*

BW x 5

BW x 5

BW x 5

BW x 5

Nothing heavy when it comes to chest, i tried a few warm up sets using a barbell which caused a few issues so it definitely looks like its DB's for the time being.

The flyes were purposely kept light as this movement can really hurt my bicep and shoulder, the weight was mainly used to add a little bit of resistance to stretch out my bicep and shoulder which felt great after it.

My bodyweight is on the rise now iv gained 4lbs this week so hopefully wont take to long before im back up to 21st.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*THURSDAY - 15/01/2015*

*
*

*
BACK *

*
*

*
DEADLIFT*

60kg x 10

100kg x 5

140kg x 3

160kg x 1

180kg x 1

200kg x 3 *(Up 1 rep from last week)*

200kg x 3

200kg x 3

200kg x 3

200kg x 3

220kg x 1

240kg x *FAIL*

*SEATED CABLE ROWS (PLATE WEIGHT)*

60kg x 15

60kg x 15

60kg x 15

*LAT PULL DOWNS (PLATE WEIGHT)*

60kg x 15

60kg x 15

60kg x 15

*GOOD MORNINGS*

BW x 15

BW x 15

BW x 15











I couldnt resist i wanted to try and go a little bit heavier lol but i burnt myself out on all the reps. Im a long way off of my previous PB of 300kg i need to hit that again this year. Im really tempted to restart the Ortmayer routine.

Checked my body weight and its definitely on the up im sitting at 20st 6lbs.


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

240 would have gone fresh, maybe bit more


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Mr Beefy said:


> 240 would have gone fresh, maybe bit more


Yeah i think so to mate its hard to resist that urge to push heavier and stick to a routine i want my lifts back up to what they used to be lol


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

Stephen9069 said:


> Yeah i think so to mate its hard to resist that urge to push heavier and stick to a routine i want my lifts back up to what they used to be lol


Deffo. Ye know the feeling.

Why the oly shoes mate?


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Mr Beefy said:


> Deffo. Ye know the feeling.
> 
> Why the oly shoes mate?


Iv done most of my deadlifting in them for the last couple years but i will be switching to flats in the next couple of weeks when iv got the money. Iv tried deadlifting bare feet its just to uncomfortable.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*FRIDAY - 16/01/2015*

*
*

*
LOG PRESS*

50kg x 5 (Strict)

60kg x 5 (Strict)

70kg x 3 (Strict)

70kg x 3 (Strict)

80kg x 3 (Strict)

80kg x 3 (Strict)

90kg x 1 (Push Press)

*INCLINE DUMBELL PRESS (WEIGHT EACH HAND)*

20kg x 8

25kg x 8

30kg x 8

32.5kg x 8

32.5kg x 8

32.5kg x 8

32.5kg x 8

32.5kg x 8

*BODY WEIGHT DIPS (BW = 20ST 6LBS)*

BW x 5

BW x 5

BW x 5

BW x 5

BW x 5

BW x 5

BW x 5

BW x 5

*SQUATS*

60kg x 5

70kg x 5

80kg x 3

90kg x 3

100kg x 3

110kg x 3

120kg x 2

130kg x 1

140kg x 1

*FRONT SQUATS*

60kg x 5

70kg x 3

80kg x 3

90kg x 3

100kg x 1

110kg x 1

120kg x 1

I wanted to try out my new squat setup on some heavier weight, it felt great still need work my flexibilty some more as i think a few of the reps were borderline maybe a bit high but that will come in time. I will drop the weight back down and lose the belt and keep hammering the volume with a slight increase in weight.

The log press felt good, it feels nice and quick especially the cleaning motion.

Iv got events training on Sunday so im looking forward to that might try my hand at some stones i havent touched these since i done Kents Strongest man.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*SUNDAY - 18/01/2015*

I was meant to be doing event training today but that went down the pan last night my youngest decided he wanted to practice being an alarm clock set for every hour and then my 7 year old started to throw up a few times through the night. I was absolutely exhausted so decided on working my flexibility and shoulder rehab/prehab.

Iv been contemplating wether or not to enter the inters at the Body Power Expo just not sure if May is to soon.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Stephen9069 said:


> *SUNDAY - 18/01/2015*
> 
> I was meant to be doing event training today but that went down the pan last night my youngest decided he wanted to practice being an alarm clock set for every hour and then my 7 year old started to throw up a few times through the night. I was absolutely exhausted so decided on working my flexibility and shoulder rehab/prehab.
> 
> Iv been contemplating wether or not to enter the inters at the Body Power Expo just not sure if May is to soon.


See how it goes and maybe enter last minute?


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Kristina said:


> See how it goes and maybe enter last minute?


Im going to give it till the end of the week lol if i leave it to long ill psych myself out. As long as i dont come last ill be happy.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*MONDAY - 19/01/2015*

*
*

*
SHOULDERS*

*
*

*
LOG PRESS*

50kg x 10

60kg x 5

70kg x 5

80kg x 2

80kg x 2

80kg x 2

80kg x 2

80kg x 2

80kg x 2

80kg x 2

80kg x 2

70kg x 5

60kg x 10

*BTN PUSH JERK*

40kg x 5

50kg x 5

60kg x 3

70kg x 3

80kg x 1

80kg x 1

*SEATED DUMBELL PRESS (WEIGHT EACH HAND)*

20kg x 8

22.5kg x 8

25kg x 8

27.5kg x 8

*INCLLINE DUMBELL PRESS (WEIGHT EACH HAND)*

30kg x 8

30kg x 8

30kg x 8

30kg x 8

*VIKING PRESS (STRICT)*

80kg x 5

80kg x 5

80kg x 5

80kg x 5

80kg x 5

*CGBP*

80kg x 8

80kg x 8

80kg x 8

80kg x 8

BODY WEIGHT DIPS (BW = 20ST 8LBS)

BW x 5

BW x 5

BW x 5

BW x 5

BW x 5

*BENT OVER DUMBELL SIDE RAISES (WEIGHT IN EACH HAND)*

10kg x 15

10kg x 15

10kg x 15

10kg x 15

Really enjoyed tonights session and my shoulders are feeling it now.

Loads of foam rolling tonight and then more food. My BW has gone up to 20st 8lbs now

Not sure if ill make it in to the gym tomorrow iv got a busy day but if i do it will be squats.


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

Sick volume bro

Where can I find the body power events mate


----------



## mph (Jul 4, 2009)

Loving this lg Stephen, the addition of the vids is great.

Good luck for an injury free 2015!


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Mr Beefy said:


> Sick volume bro
> 
> Where can I find the body power events mate


They havent been listed yet mate so im going in blind lol


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

mph said:


> Loving this lg Stephen, the addition of the vids is great.
> 
> Good luck for an injury free 2015!


Cheers mate, glad your enjoying it ill keep the videos coming.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*TUESDAY - 20/01/2015*

*
*

*
LEGS *

*
*

*
SQUATS *

60kg x 10

80kg x 5

100kg x 5 (Every rep paused)

100kg x 5 (Every rep paused)

100kg x 5 (Every rep paused)

100kg x 5 (Every rep paused)

100kg x 5 (Every rep paused)

*POWER CLEANS*

60kg x 3

70kg x 3

80kg x 3

90kg x 3

100kg x 1

100kg x 1

100kg x 1

*FRONT SQUATS*

80kg x 5

80kg x 5

80kg x 5

80kg x 5

80kg x 5

*HAMSTRING CURLS (PLATE WEIGHT)*

50kg x 10

50kg x 10

50kg x 10

50kg x 10

50kg x 10

I dropped the volume quite a bit today as i wanted to focus on using a bit more weight hopefully on Friday i can get another squat session in but they wont be paused reps and ill either aim for 6x6 or 8x8.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*WEDNESDAY - 21/01/2015*

*
*

*
REST & RECOVERY *

Feeling a bit sore and stiff today so going to focus mainly on flexibility and shoulder prehab/rehab also going to dust off the foam roller and give my back and legs a good going over.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*THURSDAY - 22/01/2015*

*
*

*
CHEST*

*
*

*
INCLINE DUMBELL PRESS (WEIGHT EACH HAND)*

20kg x 10

25kg x 10

32.5kg x 8

32.5kg x 8

32.5kg x 8

32.5kg x 8

35kg x 8

35kg x 8

35kg x 8

35kg x 8

*BODY WEIGHT DIPS (BW = 20ST 11LBS)*

BW x 8

BW x 8

BW x 8

BW x 8

*CGBP*

90kg x 8

90kg x 8

80kg x 8

80kg x 8

*ROPE PULL DOWNS*

10 Plates x 15

10 Plates x 15

10 Plates x 15

*FACE PULLS *

10 Plates x 15

10 Plates x 15

10 Plates x 15

A nice easy chest session today.

I like the rope pull downs the negative part of the lift really hits the top of the long head bicep so hopefully if i keep doing it this will help strengthen the area along with my face pulls.

Tomorrow is going to be deadlifting.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*FRIDAY - 23/01/2015*

*
*

*
BACK *

*
*

*
DEADLIFT *

60kg x 5

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

140kg x 3

180kg x 3

220kg x 3

220kg x 3

220kg x 3

*WIDE GRIP PULL DOWNS (PLATE WEIGHT)*

100kg x 8

100kg x 8

100kg x 8

100kg x 8

*DUMBELL ROWS*

45kg x 8

45kg x 8

45kg x 8

45kg x 8

That was it for this evening its been a long week ill have a nice rest day tomorrow fueled by loads of sweets and other junk before event training on Sunday.


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

Solid session pal


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Mr Beefy said:


> Solid session pal


Cheers mate its coming along slowly but surely


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*SATURDAY - 24/01/2015*

Made my payment and entered the intermediates at the Body Power Expo 2015 fingers crossed ill be ready by then if all my training goes accordingly.

Strongman | BodyPower Expo 2015


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

Sweet bro

Check this later

What the date?


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Mr Beefy said:


> Sweet bro
> 
> Check this later
> 
> What the date?


Starts 15th of May

*Friday*

Novice

Under 70kg Ladies

*Saturday*

Intermediates

Over 70kg Ladies

*Sunday*

Men's Open

Ladies Open


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*SUNDAY - 25/01/2015*

*
*

*
EVENT TRAINING *

*
*

*
LOG PRESS*

50kg x 5

50kg x 5

60kg x 3

80kg x 1

100kg x *FAIL*

100kg x 1

105kg x *FAIL*

*LOG CLEANS*

110kg x 1

120kg x 1

120kg x 1

*FARMERS HOLD*

103kg x 30 seconds

*ATLAS STONES *

85kg x 1

85kg x 1

85kg x 1

85kg x 1

85kg x 1

85kg x 1

Overall it was a good session and it feels good to be getting my hands on some of the kit again. I was going to attempt a second rep on the last set of atlas stones but it was hitting my bicep a bit hard so stopped there.

Iv got a lot of work to do especially on my log and overhead the clean aint the issue infact its nice and fast its just the overall strength in the press thats lacking, hopefully ill have it come comp time, the crazy thing is my max log i think is about 110kg and the most iv cleaned before is 117kg.

Forgot to film my lifts today but ill get a few videos up this week.


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

Nice lil session to dust off the cobwebs


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*TUESDAY - 27/01/2015*

*
*

*
SHOULDERS*

*
*

*
LOG PRESS*

50kg x 5

50kg x 5

60kg x 5

70kg x 2

80kg x 2

90kg x *FAIL*

90kg x 1

*LOG CLEAN*

100kg x 1

100kg x 1

110kg x 1

110kg x 1

*VIKING PRESS*

80kg x 8 (Strict)

80kg x 8 (Strict)

80kg x 8 (Strict)

80kg x 8 (Strict)

*SEATED DUMBELL PRESS (WEIGHT EACH HAND)*

30kg x 8

30kg x 8

30kg x 8

30kg x 8

*INCLINE DUMBELL PRESS (WEIGHT EACH HAND)*

35kg x 8

35kg x 8

35kg x 8

35kg x 8

*BENT OVER DUMBELL SIDE RAISES (WEIGHT EACH HAND)*

12.5kg x 12

12.5kg x 12

12.5kg x 12

12.5kg x 12

*ROLLING TRICEP EXTENSIONS (WEIGHT EACH HAND)*

15kg x 8

15kg x 8

15kg x 8

15kg x 8

*FACE PULLS*

12 Plates x 15

12 Plates x 15

12 Plates x 15

12 Plates x 15

I was feeling a bit sluggish tonight but i got done what i needed to, im finding the cleaning motion quite easy but my pressing overhead is still lagging slightly.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Subbed to this fellow HOG trainer! Good videos, very strong!


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> Subbed to this fellow HOG trainer! Good videos, very strong!


lol not bad for a unit full of kit

Get yourself down for a comp mate


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Stephen9069 said:


> lol not bad for a unit full of kit
> 
> Get yourself down for a comp mate


Hahaha!! It's still not a proper gym though!!?

Will do mate. Need to work on cardio and over head pressing majorly though. You got any lined up?


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> Hahaha!! It's still not a proper gym though!!?
> 
> Will do mate. Need to work on cardio and over head pressing majorly though. You got any lined up?


Cardio will come through farmers and yolk runs and a few high rep squat sessions

Iv got 2 lined up so far one in May which is the Body Power Expo in Birmingham and the other in July which is Hertfordshires strongest man


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*WEDNESDAY - 28/01/2015*

*
*

*
REST & RECOVERY *

Decided to do some foam rolling and stretching tonight im feeling a bit stiff and my wrists are a bit sore after getting back to work today.

Will do loads of bicep rehab/prehab aswell tonight iv got to keep working the flexibility to stop it causing me any problems.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*THURSDAY - 29/01/2015*

*
*

*
LEGS *

*
*

*
SQUATS*

60kg x 5

70kg x 5

80kg x 5

90kg x 5

100kg x 3

110kg x 3

120kg x 1

130kg x 1

140kg x 1

150kg x 1

Thats all i had in me tonight i really wasn't feeling it i hate squatting at the best of times but i know its something i have to improve on.

On the upside the weight is feeling more comfortable on my back and i definitely feel good for more the new set up has worked a treat and is feeling more and more natural every time i do it.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Put my name down for Suffolks strongest man in the inters category thats me down for 3 comps now got one in May, June and July lol so its going to be a busy 3 months.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*SUNDAY - 01/02/2015*

*
*

*
EVENT TRAINING *

*
*

*
LOG PRESS*

60kg x 5

60kg x 5

60kg x 5

80kg x 2

100kg x 1

110kg x *FAIL*

100kg x 1

90kg for 90 seconds = 5

*ATLAS STONES (CHALK ONLY)*

85kg x 1 (High Platform)

105kg x 1 (Low Platform

115kg X 1 (Low Platform)

140kg x *FAIL*

Feeling it now and my bicep is aching a bit but a nice roast dinner to refuel and plenty of rest now then back to it either tomorrow or Tuesday.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*MONDAY - 02/02/2015*

*
*

*
SHOULDERS*

*
*

*
LOG PRESS*

50kg x 10

60kg x 10

70kg x 6

70kg x 6

70kg x 6

70kg x 6

75kg x 4

75kg x 4

75kg x 4

75kg x 4

80kg x 2

80kg x 2

80kg x 2

80kg x 2

*MILITARY PRESS*

60kg x 6

60kg x 6

60kg x 6

60kg x 6

*INCLINE DUMBELL PRESS*

32.5kg x 6

32.5kg x 6

32.5kg x 6

32.5kg x 6

32.5kg x 6

32.5kg x 6

*BODY WEIGHT DIPS*

BW x 6

BW x 6

BW x 6

BW x 6

*ROLLING TRICEP EXTENSIONS (WEIGHT EACH HAND)*

17.5kg x 8

17.5kg x 8

17.5kg x 8

17.5kg x 8

*BENT OVER DUMBELL SIDE RAISES (WEIGHT EACH HAND)*

15kg x 12

15kg x 12

15kg x 12

15kg x 12


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

Only just noticed this journal mate... Haven't had chance to read it, just off to bed. But subbed 

Gunna give it a good read tomorrow


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Looks a good session mate! I'm broken from yesterday lol done something serious to my left forearm, can't even use a spanner at work! Deadlifts Wednesday though haha 200 for reps in 75secs see where I'm working from. Yours is 240 for reps isn't it?


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

Nice volume bro


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> Looks a good session mate! I'm broken from yesterday lol done something serious to my left forearm, can't even use a spanner at work! Deadlifts Wednesday though haha 200 for reps in 75secs see where I'm working from. Yours is 240 for reps isn't it?


it is at the minute mate fingers crossed ill be back up to 300kg in 6 months.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*TUESDAY - 03/02/2015*

*
*

*
LEGS *

*
*

*
SQUATS*

60kg x 5

80kg x 5

100kg x 5

120kg x 5

140kg x 3

160kg x 1

*LEG EXTENSIONS (PLATE WEIGHT)*

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

*LEG CURLS (PLATE WEIGHT)*

80kg x 10

80kg x 10

80kg x 10

I hate squatting so much even with my new set up.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*WEDNESDAY - 04/02/2015*

*
*

*
CHEST *

*
*

*
DUMBELL PRESS (SLIGHT INCLINE - WEIGHT EACH HAND)*

20kg x 10

30kg x 8

40kg x 6

40kg x 6

40kg x 6

40kg x 6

40kg x 6

40kg x 6

40kg x 6

40kg x 6

40kg x 6

40kg x 6

*INCLINE DUMBELL FLYES (WEIGHT EACH HAND)*

15kg x 12

17.5kg x 10

17,5kg x 8

*CGBP *

60kg x 10

80kg x 5

100kg x 3

110kg x 1

120kg x 1

130kg x 1

140kg x 1

150kg x 1

*BODY WEIGHT DIPS (BW = 20ST 11LBS)*

BW x 8

BW x 8

BW x 8

BW x 8

More than happy with how the CGBP went its the most iv had on the bar in a long time, the last rep was a grinder but i got it done.


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

Coming on nicely bro


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Mr Beefy said:


> Coming on nicely bro


Cheers mate with the exception of squatting im enjoying training again


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*THURSDAY - 05/02/2015*

*
*

*
REST & RECOVERY*

My lower back is a bit stiff today so going to do some foam rolling and stretching tonight and just relax before deadlifting tomorrow.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*FRIDAY - 06/02/2015*

*
*

*
BACK *

*
*

*
DEADLIFT*

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

140kg x 3

180kg x 1

220kg x 1

That was it for tonight my lower back is really stiff and tight so called it a day there so i could foam roll, stretch and rest before events training on Sunday.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

where you doing events ?


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

MRSTRONG said:


> where you doing events ?


I do them at the gym i go to mate it has everything - viking press, log, stones, yoke, famers etc

House of Gains

House of Gain - Strength Gym Colchester, Essex


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

MONDAY - 09/02/2015

SHOULDERS

LOG PRESS

50kg x 5 (Strict)

50kg x 5 (Strict)

60kg x 5 (Strict)

70kg x 2 (Strict)

80kg x 1 (Strict)

90kg x 1 (Strict)

100kg x 1 (Push/Jerk)

SEATED DUMBELL PRESS (WEIGHT EACH HAND)

25kg x 8

30kg x 6

35kg x 6

35kg x 6

INCLINE DUMBELL PRESS (WEIGHT EACH HAND)

35kg x 8

37.5kg x 6

37.5kg x 6

37.5kg x 6

BODY WEIGHT DIPS (BW = 20ST 8LBS)

BW X 8

BW X 8

BW X 8

BW X 8

FACE PULLS

10 plates x 20

10 plates x 20

10 plates x 20

Very happy to finally get 90kg strict log press next goal is to work up to and strict 100kg log.

Completely off topic i got a phone call today and i have been asked to go and audition for deal or no deal next month.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*TUESDAY - 10/02/2014*

*
*

*
REST & RECOVERY*

Got in from work late and its been a very long day so just going to chill out tonight, im going to have a good dinner and get an early night.

Hopefully works not as manic tomorrow and ill be able to get in to do some squatting.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Stephen9069 said:


> *TUESDAY - 10/02/2014*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


Do some deadlifts tomorrow instead, you know you want too. I'll be there about 5.30 see you there lol


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> Do some deadlifts tomorrow instead, you know you want too. I'll be there about 5.30 see you there lol


lol its my squat day tomorrow mate thats my worst lift so hit that and shoulders first then my better lifts later at the end of the week.

How you feeling now after your events session ?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Stephen9069 said:


> lol its my squat day tomorrow mate thats my worst lift so hit that and shoulders first then my better lifts later at the end of the week.
> 
> How you feeling now after your events session ?


Fair play mate good idea.

Feeling good except my left arm, it's in constant pain, feels like something's snapped in there, or nerves or something, was holding a drink today and it just slipped out my hand lol tried gripping it but didn't work? Doing everything at work one handed resting it for tomorrow lmao deads seemed to make it feel a bit better last week so fingers crossed lol need some reps out of 250!


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> Fair play mate good idea.
> 
> Feeling good except my left arm, it's in constant pain, feels like something's snapped in there, or nerves or something, was holding a drink today and it just slipped out my hand lol tried gripping it but didn't work? Doing everything at work one handed resting it for tomorrow lmao deads seemed to make it feel a bit better last week so fingers crossed lol need some reps out of 250!


you need to get to the doctors mate and try get it sorted sharpish so its healed come comp time.

I reckon you would be good for 4-5 reps on 250kg no problem.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Stephen9069 said:


> you need to get to the doctors mate and try get it sorted sharpish so its healed come comp time.
> 
> I reckon you would be good for 4-5 reps on 250kg no problem.


I know it's just getting time out of work and I hate going doctors lol will see how it is tomorrow, if it's bad it will be legs 3 times a week lol

Dunno about 5, I'm aiming for 3, will drink a redbull lol


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> I know it's just getting time out of work and I hate going doctors lol will see how it is tomorrow, if it's bad it will be legs 3 times a week lol
> 
> Dunno about 5, I'm aiming for 3, will drink a redbull lol


Can you still do pressing ?

lol easily smash 250kg x 5 mate think positive lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Stephen9069 said:


> Can you still do pressing ?
> 
> lol easily smash 250kg x 5 mate think positive lol


Pressing is what ruins it mate, was the bloody log on Sunday, need some wrist wraps and elbow sleeves asap really.

Haha would love too, was only about 6 weeks ago I managed 230 for 4, plus I'm almost 2 weeks off cycle now aswell, basically I'm just making excuses lol I'll do it.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> Pressing is what ruins it mate, was the bloody log on Sunday, need some wrist wraps and elbow sleeves asap really.
> 
> Haha would love too, was only about 6 weeks ago I managed 230 for 4, plus I'm almost 2 weeks off cycle now aswell, basically I'm just making excuses lol I'll do it.


If im down harwich mate ill pick you up some of the elbow sleeves there only a couple quid and as for wrist wraps i recommend

https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/sleeves-wraps/metal-black.html

or

https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/sleeves-wraps/metal-sliver.html

they might be expensive but they really do the job and the velcro lasts on them


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Stephen9069 said:


> If im down harwich mate ill pick you up some of the elbow sleeves there only a couple quid and as for wrist wraps i recommend
> 
> https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/sleeves-wraps/metal-black.html
> 
> ...


That would be fantastic cheers mate!

I don't mind shelling out for good quality equipment that won't break in the first few months lol they look good! Roll on payday!


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*FRIDAY - 13/02/2015*

Haven't trained since monday work has been crazy and with all the kids being ill iv been shattered now that there all on the mend ill be back in the gym next week.

Ill be going to event training on Sunday so hopefully a week off might have done me some good.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*SUNDAY - 15/02/2015*

*
*

*
EVENT TRAINING*

*
*

*
LOG PRESS*

50kg x 5

60kg x 5

80kg x 2 (strict)

90kg x 2 (1 rep strict, 1 rep 1 motion)

100kg x 1

110kg x *FAIL*

*ATLAS STONES*

80kg x 5 (High Platform)

105kg x 1 (Low platform)

*YOKE*

190kg x 50 metres

230kg x 50 metres

230kg x 25 metres

250kg x 25 metres

Overall not to bad considering iv only trained once this week. My back has been tender all week so going to foam roll and have a hot bath. Not sure if ill be training Monday or Tuesday due to work but i should be in from Wednesday.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*MONDAY - 16/02/2015*

*
*

*
SHOULDERS*

*
*

*
LOG PRESS*

50kg x 10

50kg x 10

60kg x 5

70kg x 5 (Strict)

80kg x 5 (Strict)

90kg X 1 (Strict) (With a little walk lol)

*STANDING MILITARY PRESS*

60kg x 8 (Strict)

60kg x 8 (Strict)

60kg x 8 (Strict)

60kg x 8 (Strict)

*HIGH SEATED INCLINE DUMBELL PRESS (WEIGHT EACH HAND)*

30kg x 8

30kg x 8

30kg x 8

30kg x 8

*CGBP*

60kg x 15

60kg x 15

60kg x 15

60kg x 15

Main focus was getting the reps in tonight all felt pretty good and done what i needed.

Body weight is now sitting at 21 stone on the dot.

No gym tomorrow mrs cousin is expecting a baby and is going in for a c-section tomorrow morning so i got the kids after work tomorrow.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*WEDNESDAY - 18/02/2015*

*
*

*
LEGS*

*
*

*
SQUATS *

60kg x 5

80kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

*POWER CLEANS*

80kg x 3

80kg x 3

80kg x 3

80kg x 3

80kg x 3

*FRONT SQUATS *

80kg x 5

80kg x 5

80kg x 5

80kg x 5

80kg x 5

*LEG EXTENSIONS*

50kg x 20

50kg x 20

50kg x 20

*LEG CURLS*

40kg x 20

40kg x 20

40kg x 20

Working on using a wider stance for my squatting not as wide as a powerlifter but just over shoulder width as i have long legs hopefully this will work better.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Bet them leg extensions were horrible lol


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> Bet them leg extensions were horrible lol


lol they were horrendous mate that burning sensation never gets any easier


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Stephen9069 said:


> lol they were horrendous mate that burning sensation never gets any easier


I dread high rep leg workout more than heavy squats lol


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> I dread high rep leg workout more than heavy squats lol


lol expecting a 200+kg from you this year mate along with your 300kg deadlift


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Stephen9069 said:


> lol expecting a 200+kg from you this year mate along with your 300kg deadlift


To be honest mate I might just give every exercise up and just deadlift once a week lol love them that much!


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*THURSDAY - 19/02/2015*

*
*

*
CHEST*

*
*

*
BENCH PRESS*

60kg x 5

80kg x 5

100kg x 1

110kg x 1

120kg x 1

130kg x 1

140kg x 1

*DUMBELL PRESS (SLIGHT INCLINE - WEIGHT EACH HAND)*

40kg x 6

40kg x 6

40kg x 6

40kg x 6

40kg x 6

*BODY WEIGHT DIPS (BW = 21 STONE)*

BW x 8

BW x 8

BW x 8

BW x 8

*ROLLING TRICEP EXTENSIONS*

17.5kg x 8

17.5kg x 8

17.5kg x 8

17.5kg x 8

*ROPE PULL DOWNS *

10 plates x 15

10 plates x 15

10 plates x 15

10 plates x 15

I wanted to try bench press today overall it wasnt to bad the heavier weights felt fast and didnt cause any problems. Im going to stick with the dumbells and go back to CGBP i want to press 200kg with a close grip by the end of the year.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*FRIDAY - 20/02/2015*

*
*

*
BACK *

*
*

*
DEADLIFT*

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

140kg x 5

180kg x 3

220kg x 1

*SEATED ROWS (PLATE WEIGHT)*

80kg x 15

90kg x 12

100kg x 10

110kg x 8

*BACK EXTENSIONS (HOLDING A 20KG PLATE)*

BW(+20kg) x 8

BW(+20kg) x 8

BW(+20kg) x 8

Im struggling with my lower back on both sides it feels like its constantly tight and its making it difficult to deadlift, i managed more for reps the other week.

Going to foam roll and stretch all weekend and try to loosen it off, if it feels ok then ill go to event training on Sunday if not ill wait till Monday.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*MONDAY - 23/02/2015*

*
*

*
SHOULDERS*

*
*

*
LOG PRESS (80% of 100kg = 80kg)*

50kg x 10

70kg x 5

80kg x 3 (Strict)

80kg x 3 (Strict)

80kg x 3 (Strict)

80kg x 3 (Strict)

80kg x 3 (Strict)

80kg x 3 (Strict)

70kg x 9 All one motioned

*PUSH PRESS (OLYMPIC BAR)*

80kg x 3

80kg x 3

80kg x 3

80kg x 3

80kg x 3

80kg x 3

*SEATED DUMBELL PRESS (WEIGHT EACH HAND)*

30kg x 8

35kg x 8

37.5kg x 6

22.5kg x 15

*CGBP *

120kg x 3

120kg x 3

120kg x 3

120kg x 3

120kg x 3

120kg x 3

*BODY WEIGHT DIPS (BW = 21 STONE)*

BW x 8

BW x 8

BW x 8

*ROLLING DUMBELL EXTENSIONS (WEIGHT EACH HAND)*

15kg x 8

15kg x 8

15kg x 8






It took a little longer than i liked to get going i felt sluggish at the start but as the session went on the session felt a lot better.

I have a set routine now and will be working with set weights now for the next 9 weeks.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Reps with the log are looking smooth mate!


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> Reps with the log are looking smooth mate!


Cheers mate i want to be able to 1 motion and strict 100kg log. Its all about the reps now no more chasing numbers lol.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*TUESDAY - 24/02/2015*

*
*

*
LEGS*

*
*

*
SQUATS*

95kg x 3

112.5kg x 2

127.5kg x 2

127.5kg x 2

127.5kg x 2

127.5kg x 2

127.5kg x 2

127.5kg x 2

*POWER CLEANS*

60kg x 3

80kg x 3

100kg x 1

110kg x 1

That was it for tonight i just cant seem to get going when it comes to squatting i hate it and because its such a struggle with mediocre weights it puts me right off.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*WEDNESDAY - 25/02/2015*

*
*

*
CHEST & TRIS*

*
*

*
DUMBELL PRESS (SLIGHT INCLINE - WEIGHT EACH HAND)*

20kg x 10

30kg x 10

40kg x 8

40kg x 8

40kg x 8

40kg x 8

40kg x 8

40kg x 8

40kg x 8

40kg x 8

45kg x 6

*CGBP*

60kg x 10

80kg x 5

100kg x 5

120kg x 2

120kg x 2

120kg x 2

120kg x 2

120kg x 2

120kg x 2

150kg x 1

*BODY WEIGHT DIPS (BW = 21ST 1LBS)*

BW x 8

BW x 8

BW x 8

BW x 8

*ROLLING TRICEP EXTENSIONS (WEIGHT EACH HAND)*

17.5kg x 8

17.5kg x 8

17.5kg x 8

17.5kg x 8






lol as expected a complete contrast to squatting but put my dummy back in and will squat again on Friday. Triceps are getting stronger and CGBP felt a lot smoother than a couple weeks back i will smash 200kg for sure by the end of the year.

Deadlifting tomorrow.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*THURSDAY - 26/02/2015*

*
*

*
BACK *

*
*

*
DEADLIFT*

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

140kg x 5

180kg x 3

200kg x 2

200kg x 2

180kg x 8

180kg x 6

*RACK PULLS*

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

160kg x 3

*SEATED ROWS*

80kg x 8

80kg x 8

80kg x 8

Im still suffering with my lower back after humping and dumping carpets all day by the time i get to the gym my lower back is already tight.

Thought id give rack pulls a go today this movement feels so different and awkward lol i actually keep hesitating before the pull for some bizarre reason lol.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*FRIDAY - 27/02/2015*

*
*

*
LEGS / SHOULDERS *

*
*

*
SQUATS*

60kg x 8

80kg x 8

100kg x 8

120kg x 8

140kg x 1

*POWER CLEAN & PUSH PRESS*

60kg x 3

80kg x 3

100kg x 3

*VIKING PRESS*

80kg x 5 (Strict)

100kg x 5 (Strict)

120kg x 5 (Strict)

130kg x 3 (2 Strict, 1 Push Press)

*CGBP*

60kg x 5

80kg x 5

100kg x 5

120kg x 5











My lower back is still a bit tight but the squatting went a lot better at the lower weight, i moved the bar back up slightly and tried to stay a bit more upright which felt a lot better. Power cleans and viking press all felt good pressing is starting to improve.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*SUNDAY - 01/03/2015*

*EVENTS *

*LOG PRESS*

50kg x 5

50kg x 5

60kg x 3

70kg x 3

80kg x 1

*CARRY AND DRAG*

95kg Sandbag carry x 25 metres, 50kg tyre drag x 25 metres

95kg Sandbag carry x 25 metres, 50kg tyre drag x 25 metres completed in 31 seconds

95kg Sandbag carry x 25 metres, 50kg tyre drag x 25 metres

Tried picking up the yoke and couldn't do it my lower back was to tight.

After the first run on the carry and drag my back felt nice and loose but its seized up nicely now lol will hopefully book in for a deep tissue massage now sometime in the week.

I might be back in the gym tomorrow if not i wont be back in till Wednesday as iv got my deal or no deal interviw Tuesday.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*SUNDAY - 08/03/2015*

*
*

*
EVENT TRAINING*

*
*

*
YOKE *

115kg x 50 metres

115kg x 50 metres

220kg x 25 metres

220kg x 25 metres

270kg x 25 metres

270kg x 25 metres

300kg x 25 metres

*SANDBAG CARRY*

95kg x 25 metres

115kg x 20 metres (Dropped)

*GIANT DUMBELL*

50kg x 1

50kg x 1

50kg x 1

After a week off because of my back i thought id go in and give it a blast done some stretching before hand and some warming up on the cross trainer.

The yoke felt good and the 300kg is technically a PB as iv never lifted this weight before the target weight is 340kg on comp day.

The giant dumbell was just a mess around to see how it felt i will hopefully be able to strict this in the next couple of months.

Overall it all felt good so hopefully i can build from there, my back feels a little tight but some stretching and foam rolling should hopefully sort that.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*TUESDAY - 10/03/2015*

*
*

*
SHOULDERS*

*
*

*
VIKING PRESS*

40kg x 15

80kg x 10

100kg x 8 (Strict)

110kg x 6 (Strict)

120kg x 6 (Strict)

130kg x 6 (Strict)

140kg x 6 (Push Press)

130kg x 6 (Push Press)

*BARBELL PUSH PRESS*

60kg x 8

70kg x 6

80kg x 6

90kg x 6

100kg x 6

*HIGH INCLINE DUMBELL PRESS (WEIGHT EACH HAND)*

30kg x 8

35kg x 6

40kg x 6

40kg x 6

40kg x 6

*CGBP*

100kg x 8

110kg x 6

110kg x 6

110kg x 6

110kg x 6

*BODY WEIGHT DIPS (BW = 21ST 5LBS)*

BW x 8

BW x 8

BW x 8

BW x 8

Shoulders are absolutely fried now lol first session from my new routine, ill be alternating each week between viking press and log press. The main aim now is to add a bit more volume and do a little more than doubles and triples.

Fingers crossed im not to busy tomorrow will hopefully get in to squat.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Stephen9069 said:


> *TUESDAY - 10/03/2015*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


Made that 100kg for 6 look easy mate, should deffo bump that up next week!


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> Made that 100kg for 6 look easy mate, should deffo bump that up next week!


Yeah will add a little weight each week mate will add 2.5kg to pressing and 5kg to squatting and deadlifting


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*WEDNESDAY - 11/03/2015*

*
*

*
LEGS *

*
*

*
SQUATS*

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

120kg x 8

130kg x 6

140kg x 6

150kg x 6

120kg x 6

120kg x 6

*POWER CLEANS*

70kg x 3

80kg x 3

90kg x 3

100kg x 3

110kg x 3

*FRONT SQUATS*

80kg x 8

100kg x 6

100kg x 6

100kg x 6

100kg x 6

*LEG CURLS (PLATE WEIGHT)*

30kg x 10

30kg x 10

30kg x 10

30kg x 10

30kg x 10

*CALF RAISES *

40kg x 15

40kg x 15

40kg x 15

*-----Super Set with-----*

*STANDING CALF RAISES (BW = 21ST 5LBS)*

BW x 20

BW x 20

BW x 20

Im going to drop the weight to 130kg on the squatting and complete every set on this weight then increase by 5kg every week.

My legs are like jelly now and i actually enjoyed training legs - first time iv said that lol.

Chest tomorrow.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*THURSDAY - 12/03/2015*

*
*

*
SHOULDERS & CHEST*

*
*

*
AXLE CLEAN & PRESS*

50kg x 5 (Strict)

60kg x 5 (Strict)

70kg x 5 (Strict)

80kg x 5 (Strict)

95kg x 1 (Strict with a little walk lol)

105kg x 1 (Push Press)

115kg x 1 (Push Jerk)

*INCLINE DUMBELL PRESS (SLIGHT INCLINE - WEIGHT EACH HAND)*

30kg x 8

35kg x 6

40kg x 6

45kg x 6

47.5kg x 6

50kg x 6

*CGBP*

60kg x 5

100kg x 3

120kg x 1

140kg x 1

*LOG PRESS*

50kg x 5 (Strict)

60kg X 5 (Strict)

70kg x 5 (Strict)

80kg x 1 (Strict)

90kg x 1 (Strict)

Routine went out the window today there was a new axle in the gym today so wanted to have a play about lol.

Im going to alter my routine slightly and throw chest in with shoulders and see how that goes for a couple weeks.
















And heres my father in laws go at 75kg its not one iv seen before and not to sure id recommend it lol but not bad for someone whos 57


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

Weights on the up mate


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Mr Beefy said:


> Weights on the up mate


Cheers mate getting there slowly, im still lagging in overhead and deadlift really got to get a shift on and get these moving again.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*FRIDAY - 13/03/2015*

*
*

*
REST & RECOVERY*

Had a very long day and only just got in at 7 so decided to give it a miss tonight and do some foam rolling and stretching.

Iv got work againg tomorrow then event training Sunday, hopefully ill be able to start deadlifting again next week iv not done it for a couple weeks now.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Stephen9069 said:


> *FRIDAY - 13/03/2015*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


Events on Sunday! Should be good!


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> Events on Sunday! Should be good!


Yeah looking forward to it mate some heavy yoke and heavy farmers has got to be on the cards


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Stephen9069 said:


> Yeah looking forward to it mate some heavy yoke and heavy farmers has got to be on the cards


100%, scrap the stones this week. And them fcuking sandbags lol maybe some axel pressing?


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> 100%, scrap the stones this week. And them fcuking sandbags lol maybe some axel pressing?


yeah sounds like a plan mate


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Ah, just found this mate. Subbed. Strongman stuff in Shatfield eh? Whatever next?


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*WEDNESDAY - 18/03/2015*

I had a poor events session on sunday managed 25 metres with 120kg each hand on farmers then tried yoke and got the worst shooting pain through my lower back after walking 5 metres so stopped there.

Had Monday and Tuesday off to recover and took today off as it was my sons 2nd birthday, i will be back in tomorrow hopefully and again Friday depending how that goes i might give event training a blast.

Iv got just over 5 weeks to go before my first comp and i definitely dont feel any were near ready for it.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*SUNDAY - 22/03/2015*

*
*

*
EVENT TRAINING *

*
*

*
YOKE *

135kg x 25 metres

135kg x 25 metres

240kg x 25 metres

240kg x 25 metres

310kg x 25 metres

*SANDBAG CARRY *

95kg x 25 metres

*---Run back 25 metres---*

115kg x 25 metres

115kg x 20 metres

I spent the first 20 minutes of the session warming up and stretching as much as i could which i think really helped.

I was a bit nervous going into todays session as i hadnt trained all week but it all felt good and fast and the 310kg is a PB as iv never done this weight before i will keep stretching throughout the week now to try and loosen my back off.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*MONDAY - 23/03/2015*

*
*

*
SHOULDERS*

*
*

*
VIKING PRESS*

40kg x 10

80kg x 8

100kg x 6 (Strict)

110kg x 6 (Strict)

120kg x 6 (Strict)

130kg x 6 (Strict)

140kg x 6 (Strict)

150kg x 3 (Push Press)

*MILITARY PUSH PRESS *

*
*

60kg x 10

80kg x 3

90kg x 3

100kg x 3

110kg x 3

My back was a bit stiff and tender this morning so started off with 20 minutes of stretching which helped a lot i will do the same again tonight along with foam rolling.

Iv got pressing again later in the week so i will be able to get more done.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*WEDNESDAY - 25/03/2015*

*
*

*
OVERHEAD *

*
*

*
MILITARY STRICT PRESS*

60kg x 10

70kg x 6

80kg x 6

90kg x 6

*SEATED DUMBELL PRESS (WEIGHT EACH HAND)*

20kg x 6

25kg x 6

30kg x 6

35kg x 6

40kg x 6

*VIKING PRESS (STRICT)*

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

Was going to try a bit of squatting but my back is still a bit tight so will hit the foam roller and stretching tonight and give it a go tomorrow then going from there i will see how i feel and try some deadlifting on Friday failing that ill focus on upper back.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I think I may have this deadlift programme wrong mate lol 260kg for a double on the 2nd week? Fcuking scared about tomorrow haha I think I should have put what my actual max is (270kg) instead of projected max of 290kg, would sound more sensible but it does say projected max :/ probably just being a fanny I'll crack on lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

In for a follow mate


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> I think I may have this deadlift programme wrong mate lol 260kg for a double on the 2nd week? Fcuking scared about tomorrow haha I think I should have put what my actual max is (270kg) instead of projected max of 290kg, would sound more sensible but it does say projected max :/ probably just being a fanny I'll crack on lol


lol maybe get yourself to morrisons before hand so you can get a new pack of tampons

But in all seriousness grit your teeth and get it done your more than strong enough to do it mate


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

biglbs said:


> In for a follow mate


Cheers mate much appreciated


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Stephen9069 said:


> lol maybe get yourself to morrisons before hand so you can get a new pack of tampons
> 
> But in all seriousness grit your teeth and get it done your more than strong enough to do it mate


Haha I done it mate! Couldn't do 260 for 2 reps one after each other, was seeing a million stars lol so done 2 singles. Might stick with this again next week until I get a double or do you reckon I should move up?


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> Haha I done it mate! Couldn't do 260 for 2 reps one after each other, was seeing a million stars lol so done 2 singles. Might stick with this again next week until I get a double or do you reckon I should move up?


Redo this week mate its better to do that instead of stalling each week

Next week it will fly up


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Stephen9069 said:


> Redo this week mate its better to do that instead of stalling each week
> 
> Next week it will fly up


Ok mate. The 5 working sets before just completely fry me, by time I got to 6 plates aside I was struggling big time. I feel sorry for you and Jon having to rep 260 in the comp lol


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> Ok mate. The 5 working sets before just completely fry me, by time I got to 6 plates aside I was struggling big time. I feel sorry for you and Jon having to rep 260 in the comp lol


Do a set of 10 ob 60kg and a set of 3 on 100kg then do singles with 40kg jumps to your working set mate.

Lol im worried i havent deadlifted in about a month.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Stephen9069 said:


> Do a set of 10 ob 60kg and a set of 3 on 100kg then do singles with 40kg jumps to your working set mate.
> 
> Lol im worried i havent deadlifted in about a month.


I keep my warmups low, no more than 5 and work in doubles and singles upto the 5 working sets of 202.5/232.5/260. It's a big jump lol

Serious? Jon was saying the same the other day, surprised as thought you'd both be smashing it!


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> I keep my warmups low, no more than 5 and work in doubles and singles upto the 5 working sets of 202.5/232.5/260. It's a big jump lol
> 
> Serious? Jon was saying the same the other day, surprised as thought you'd both be smashing it!


Yeah we have about 6 weeks to go the only thing im really concerned about is the deadlift the rest i know ill be able to do on the day


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Stephen9069 said:


> Yeah we have about 6 weeks to go the only thing im really concerned about is the deadlift the rest i know ill be able to do on the day


Yeah your like lightening with that yoke lol overhead is strong as fcuk too. Looking for and to watching it im driving up for the comp!


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*FRIDAY - 27/03/2015*

*
*

*
LEGS*

*
*

*
SQUATS*

60kg x 6

70kg x 6

80kg x 6

100kg x 8

120kg x 6

120kg x 6

120kg x 6

120kg x 6

120kg x 6

*POWER CLEANS*

60kg x 2

70kg x 2

80kg x 2

90kg x 2

100kg x 2

*LEG CURLS*

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

*LEG EXTENSIONS*

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

Not as bad as i thought it was going to be the 120kg on the squat was nice and fast it was a little uncomfortable on my lower back still but i will work from this weight and add weight each week hopefully this will give my lower back time to continue to heal.

Still not getting in full sessions when it comes to legs and back i dont think i will be doing event training this weekend so hopefully a good rest weekend will get me ready to start a good run of training ready for my comp in May.


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

Big jump on weighs mate

Looking good


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*MONDAY - 30/03/2015*

*
*

*
SHOULDERS*

*
*

*
VIKING PRESS*

*
*

40kg x 10

80kg x 8 (Strict)

100kg x 6 (Strict)

110kg x 6 (Strict)

120kg x 6 (Strict)

130kg x 6 (Strict)

140kg x 6 (Strict)

150kg x 6 (Strict)

160kg x 1 (Push Press)

*MILITARY PRESS*

60kg x 8 (Strict)

80kg x 6 (Strict)

90kg x 3 (Strict)

100kg x 3 (Push Press)

*SEATED DUMBELL PRESS (WEIGHT EACH HAND)*

25kg x 8

30kg x 6

35kg x 6

40kg x 6

40kg x 6

*BODY WEIGHT DIPS (BW = 21ST 7LBS)*

BW x 10

BW x 10

BW x 10

*-----Super set with-----*

*DUMBELL FLYES (WEIGHT EACH HAND)*

12.5kg x 10

12.5kg x 10

12.5kg x 10

When going from viking press to military press it can take a set or two to find your groove the weight feels slightly off lol.

Overall happy with the session the the 160kg on the viking press was the slowest rep iv ever done lol i push pressed it then it paused in the middle but i managed to grind it out.

Hopefully i will get in to squat tomorrow.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*WEDNESDAY - 01/04/2015*

*
*

*
LEGS*

*
*

*
SQUATS*

60kg x 5

80kg x 5

100kg x 8

110kg x 6

120kg x 6

130kg x 3

140kg x 1

*LEG EXTENSIONS*

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

*LEG CURLS*

40kg x 10

*ATLAS STONES (CHALK ONLY)*

105kg x 1 (High Platform)

105kg x 1 (Low Platform)

120kg x 1 (Low Platform)

120kg X 1 (Low Platform - one motion)

140kg x 1 (Low Platform)

160kg x *FAIL*

120kg x 1 (Low Platform)

120kg x 1 (Low Platform)

120kg x 1 (Low Platform)

Again my back was an issue on the squatting not the weight so again i think for the time being it will be light weight and more volume and if my back is to sore ill do leg press instead so i can try and get some deadlifting in before my comp.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Nice mate! Smashing the stones! Haven't done that for a while now need to get on them again.

If I was you I'd just fcuk the heavy squatting off and focus on deads till comp day mate.

Strict 150kg for 6 viking is beast too by the way lol


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> Nice mate! Smashing the stones! Haven't done that for a while now need to get on them again.
> 
> If I was you I'd just fcuk the heavy squatting off and focus on deads till comp day mate.
> 
> Strict 150kg for 6 viking is beast too by the way lol


Yeah squatting carries over to a lot of things especially yolk and even though im **** at it i do on occasion enjoy them lol.

lol Cheers mate just wish that the 150kg would carry over onto a bar or even better the log


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*THURSDAY - 02/04/2015*

*
*

*
CHEST*

*
*

*
BENCH PRESS*

60kg x 10

90kg x 5

110kg x 3

120kg x 1

130kg x 1

140kg x 1

150kg x 1

160kg x 1

170kg x 1

*DUMBELL PRESS (SLIGHT INCLINE - WEIGHT EACH HAND)*

30kg x 8

35kg x 6

40kg x 6

45kg x 6

50kg x 6

50kg x 6

*ROLLING TRICEP EXTENSIONS (WEIGHT EACH HAND)*

20kg x 8

20kg x 8

20kg x 8

I wanted to see if i could do normal bench press and see how it felt on my bicep and shoulder. My technique was slightly off and holding an arch was slightly difficult because of my lower back but i was more than happy with how it went and there was no issue with my shoulder/bicep what so ever. This means benching is back on the cards again so now my goal is to get back up to a 200kg bench press then push beyond that.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Brilliant benching mate, 200s only round the corner! Good spotting aswell.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> Brilliant benching mate, 200s only round the corner! Good spotting aswell.


Cheers mate got to push on past that 200kg lol


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*MONDAY - 06/04/2015*

*
*

*
SHOULDERS*

*
*

*
LOG PRESS*

50kg x 5 (strict)

60kg x 5 (strict)

70kg x 3 (strict)

80kg x 3 (strict)

90kg x 2 (strict)

100kg x 1 (strict)

110kg x 1 (push press)

120kg x 1 (push/jerk)

*130kg x FAIL*

100kg x 4 (push press)

*INCLINE BENCH PRESS*

60kg x 5

80kg x 3

100kg x 1

110kg x 1

120kg x 1

130kg x 1

*140kg x 1 (PB)*

*
150kg x 1 (PB)*

*MILITARY PRESS*

60kg x 5 (strict)

80kg x 3 (push press)

100kg x 1 (push press)

110kg x 1 (push/jerk)

120kg x 1 (push/jerk)

Thought id give the viking press a miss this week and try some log pressing instead as its been a few weeks since i have touched it. Im more than happy with how it went im only 10kg away from my all time PB. I am also happy with the incline press all the dumbell work has really paid off just really wished id filmed it lol but i do have witnesses for that one, the 150kg was very slow and really fought for but i did get it in the end.




































Then had my post workout lamb roast dinner mmmm:tongue:


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*WEDNESDAY - 08/O4/2015*

*
*

*
BACK *

*
*

*
DEADLIFT*

60kg x 5

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

180kg x 1

220kg x 1

240kg x 1

260kg x 1

280kg x 1

Decided to just go for it and see if it would actually help to ease my lower back, my main goal was to try and hit comp weight which is 260kg but that felt very comfortable so thought id give the 280kg a go which turned out to be big hitched effort lol not bad considering i havent deadlifted in about 6-8 weeks.

After that just wanted to get home to stretch and foam roll.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

You animal, made that look easy mate. Points deducted for straps though.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> You animal, made that look easy mate. Points deducted for straps though.


Lol cheers mate

As for the straps if there allowed in a comp why not use them ?

Also i no longer have that rotation in my wrists anymore i cant under hand grip on either side its been like that for years i had to have an mri and nerve testing done because of the pain it was causing thats why i only curl with dumbells now.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Stephen9069 said:


> Lol cheers mate
> 
> As for the straps if there allowed in a comp why not use them ?
> 
> Also i no longer have that rotation in my wrists anymore i cant under hand grip on either side its been like that for years i had to have an mri and nerve testing done because of the pain it was causing thats why i only curl with dumbells now.


Oh yeah just noticed its double overhand! Nice mate. Back to 300 in no time!


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> Oh yeah just noticed its double overhand! Nice mate. Back to 300 in no time!


I expect to see a video of your 285kg maybe 290kg that you do tomorrow mate.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Stephen9069 said:


> I expect to see a video of your 285kg maybe 290kg that you do tomorrow mate.


I was only gonna for for 275 but now I'm gonna have to pull 280 haha. Fcuk off 290 lmao that's your territory.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> I was only gonna for for 275 but now I'm gonna have to pull 280 haha. Fcuk off 290 lmao that's your territory.


lol bull **** my territory your going to be pulling 300kg in the next 4 months


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Stephen9069 said:


> lol bull **** my territory your going to be pulling 300kg in the next 4 months


Mate you've pulled the almighty 7 plates a side already! I hope so!


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*THURSDAY - 09/04/2015*

*
*

*
LEGS *

*
*

*
SQUATS *

60kg x 5

80kg x 5

100kg x 3

120kg x 1

140kg x 1

160kg x 1

180kg x 1

*POWER CLEANS*

60kg x 3

80kg x 1

100kg x 1

110kg x 1

120kg x 1 (With Push Press)

130kg x *FAIL*

*LEG PRESS*

200kg x 10

250kg x 10

300kg x 6

350kg x 6

400kg x 3

I suppose 180kg squat aint to bad but i know it needs to be a lot more im hopefully aiming for 250kg/260kg this year.


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

Flying at the mo mate


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*FRIDAY - 10/04/2015*

*
*

*
PRESSING *

*
*

*
BENCH PRESS*

60kg x 5

80kg x 3

100kg x 3

120kg x 3

140kg x 3

*AXLE CLEAN AND PRESS*

60kg x 3

80kg x 3

80kg x 3

80kg x 3

80kg x 3

80kg x 3

80kg x 3

*ONE ARM GIANT DUMBELL PRESS*

50kg x Left: 1, Right: 1

50kg x Left: 1, Right: 1

50kg x Left: 1, Right: 1

50kg x Left: 1, Right: 1

50kg x Left: 1, Right: 1

That was it for tonight just wanted to finish the week off with something relatively easy as im starting to feel a bit beat up now its been a long week of training and work, iv got a little bit of work tomorrow then event training Sunday so hopefully i can have a good session then.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*SUNDAY - 12/04/2015*

*
*

*
EVENT TRAINING*

*
*

*
YOLK*

135kg x 25 metres

235kg x 15 metres

*320kg x 25 metres (PB)*

I did try some load and carry but after the 2nd implement i just didnt have it in me i think the lack of sleep and the busy week has taken its toll really i will have a good dinner then an early night and hopefully i can hit this week running.

I think im going to clean up my diet a bit im starting to notice the extra weight now that iv put on over a short space of time and its making breathing a little difficult especially now with the weather getting hotter it doesnt help my hayfever or asthma.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*TUESDAY - 14.04.2015*

*
*

*
REST & RECOVERY*

Been a long drawn out couple of days and im still feeling it from all the work last week so decided to just relax tonight, iv done a bit of foam rolling and a bit of stretching then just got my feet up and eating a ton of nice not so healthy food lol.

I will be back at it from tomorrow and firing on all cylinders.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*WEDNESDAY - 15.04.2015*

*
*

*
LEGS*

*
*

*
SQUATS*

20kg x 10

60kg x 8

100kg x 8

110kg x 5

120kg x 5

130kg x 5

140kg x 3

150kg x 3

160kg x 3

*LEG PRESS*

250kg x 8

300kg x 6

300kg x 6

300kg x 6

300kg x 6

300kg x 6

*LEG CURLS *

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

*LEG EXTENSIONS*

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

*CALF RAISES *

50kg x 15

50kg x 15

50kg x 15

*-----Super Set with-----*

*STANDING CALF RAISES (BW = 22ST 1LB)*

BW x 20

BW x 20

BW x 20

My legs are well and trully feeling it now and i definitely felt on form tonight i think the rest yesterday done me the world of good.

Theres a squat video of my 140kg x 3 were i was checking my depth. I have my feet facing straight forward now and it feels a hell of a lot better and forces my knees out.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*SUNDAY - 19.04.2015*

*
*

*
EVENT TRAINING *

*
*

*
YOLK*

*
*

135kg x 25 metres

135kg x 25 metres

235kg x 25 metres

275Kg x 25 metres

330Kg x 25 metres (PB)

The first few steps on the 330kg were a bit staggered but once i got my rhythm i managed to complete the course so im on track for comp day.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Stephen9069 said:


> *WEDNESDAY - 08/O4/2015*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


Mate,I pulled 260 earlier,that looked good off deck,try working rack pulls just below and above your sticking point,300 is near then imho


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Mate,I pulled 260 earlier,that looked good off deck,try working rack pulls just below and above your sticking point,300 is near then imho


That was the first time iv deadlifted in about 8 weeks because of my back i did try a rack pull but its right at that point were im having the most problems i couldnt pull 140kg rack pull but could pull the 280kg i have to use the momentum to get me past the pain.

Not sure ill be deadlifting this week again which is not good i think its only 4 weeks till comp time.


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

Stephen9069 said:


> That was the first time iv deadlifted in about 8 weeks because of my back i did try a rack pull but its right at that point were im having the most problems i couldnt pull 140kg rack pull but could pull the 280kg i have to use the momentum to get me past the pain.
> 
> Not sure ill be deadlifting this week again which is not good i think its only 4 weeks till comp time.


Kin el mate wouldn't be doing a comp if my back was that bad


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Mr Beefy said:


> Kin el mate wouldn't be doing a comp if my back was that bad


Yeah im not sure i will be at this rate to be honest mate once i do yolk on a Sunday my back is in bits all week.

Im actually starting to think long and hard as to wether im going to keep doing strongman i seem to be spending more time working around injuries and missing things out.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Stephen9069 said:


> Yeah im not sure i will be at this rate to be honest mate once i do yolk on a Sunday my back is in bits all week.
> 
> Im actually starting to think long and hard as to wether im going to keep doing strongman i seem to be spending more time working around injuries and missing things out.


Wash your mouth out!


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> Wash your mouth out!


Lol im serious mate i cant be dealing with getting another longterm injury its no fun not training for 8-9 months because of it. Ill see were my strength levels are at the end of the year and go from there.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Stephen9069 said:


> Lol im serious mate i cant be dealing with getting another longterm injury its no fun not training for 8-9 months because of it. Ill see were my strength levels are at the end of the year and go from there.


Yeah that's fair enough mate, sorry to hear! Maybe just fcuk the yoke off as that's what seems to do your back in more than anything! 330kg through one leg isn't good for the back lol


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

Stephen9069 said:


> Yeah im not sure i will be at this rate to be honest mate once i do yolk on a Sunday my back is in bits all week.
> 
> Im actually starting to think long and hard as to wether im going to keep doing strongman i seem to be spending more time working around injuries and missing things out.


Personally I would give it a miss.

You don't wanna get something worse or even permanent.

Give it another 6months of rehab and go from there.

Just my opinion.

I'm in the same boat, gotta let the ego go, hard but I'm thinking of the long term.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Mr Beefy said:


> Personally I would give it a miss.
> 
> You don't wanna get something worse or even permanent.
> 
> ...


Yeah agree mate im racking up injuries at a stupid rate now

Left hand

Left bicep

Back

Left knee

And its only a matter of time before something gives.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Iv decided to pull out of all comps for this year im starting to notice a few issues because of my back and a few other injuries creeping up, im going to continue to train and get as strong as possible but at a slower pace so i can get a bit of rehab done, hopefully ill be ready to push straight into the opens next year.

In the mean time im going to get some rehab done and try drop a little bit of weight so i can start to feel healthy again.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

wise move mate best thing i did was focus on fitness


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

Good decision mate, tough I know, but deffo for the best.

Keep going as you were with the long build up.

You've obviously got some sort of imbalance.

Get to a chiropractor to align you then a few deep tissue massage.

Steam room, cardio and direct ab work will also help.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Cheers gents definitely feels like the right move.


----------

